# 2009 Jetta AfterMarket Nav-Stereo Install Questions



## techlogik (Feb 9, 2004)

Edit, I will answer my own question after days of research and thanks to Enfig.

2009 VW Jetta TDI

1) Canbus Nav interface for 2009 Jetta (Connects2 CTSVW002)
2) Steering wheel control interface for Pioneer (Connects2 CTPPioneer)
3) Antenna adapter (CONNECTS2 CT27AA25 dual lead)
4) Double Din. Several I've found, many opinion differ on the best fit/oem look though. (American International VW-K1017). I got 2 difference since they are so cheap to try out.


This is a for a Pioneer AVIC-X930BT and XM Radio module. Car already has an Aux in the arm rest.

The Steering wheel control varies by head unit brand.

Thanks


----------



## techlogik (Feb 9, 2004)

Since I answered my own question in the above original post. Figured I would post a few install photos.

Took about 7-8hrs total taking my time, few trips to the store.

The most time was spent figuring out where to place the XM unit, antennas for that and GPS along with microphone and routing the cabling. The wiring and splicing of the Connects2 interfaces was a breeze.

Also, the face plate and mounting bracket a PITA to hold and get the right depth. Seems to be alright though. And I snapped the entire 3 left plastic fasterners off the very top of the perforated vent cover on the dash. Guess I need a new one of those to get it looking svelt and flat all around the edges.

Thanks to Enfig and their install videos, made it real easy.


----------



## DubOhio89 (Oct 4, 2006)

how is the steering wheel control function?


----------

